# fault codes(newbie)



## gsxrider74 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys,im having real trouble with my 2000 A6 1.8t.
The codes (j271,j363 and p1517)have appeared on scanner after taking it to garage
The car came to a stop as if it was about to run out of petrol but engine remained running?
Rac suggested replacing crankshaft position sensor which i did and it solved nothing?
PLEASE can anyone help with this as im no mechanic and am stuck with no car and a family that need to get around
Thanks for reading and hope somebody may know how to help


----------

